# How to get a credit card



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm moving to Florida from the UK in March. How easy will it be to get a credit card, please?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Fairly easy, but why do you need one? Are you planning to accumulate credit card debt? And wouldn't you be better off asking in the U.K. forum?


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

That's a really good question, BBCWatcher.
I think it's more habit...I have a Tesco one here that I pay off every month and it gets me Clubcard points...I spend a lot on home improvements, so it's worth it. Do they work the same way in Florida...ie benefits for spending on them?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Fairly easy, but why do you need one? Are you planning to accumulate credit card debt? *And wouldn't you be better off asking in the U.K. forum?*



hardly - since she's moving TO Florida FROM the UK......


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Probably the easiest way to start out will be with your bank. You can open accounts prior to receiving your social security number. Once you have that and update your information at your bank ask about secured and unsecured credit cards. Once you have established a U.S. credit history which will take six months to a year apply for a regular credit card through one of the big companies.


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you two-step


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> Probably the easiest way to start out will be with your bank. You can open accounts prior to receiving your social security number. Once you have that and update your information at your bank ask about secured and unsecured credit cards. Once you have established a U.S. credit history which will take six months to a year apply for a regular credit card through one of the big companies.


I'm not sure what you mean by 'one of the big companies'?

If you start by opening an account with a bank, they would typically issue you, in the absence of a credit history, with a debit card. Then a credit card with a low limit. Then they might raise the limit from time to time as required.



BBCWatcher said:


> Fairly easy, but why do you need one? Are you planning to accumulate credit card debt?


Doesn't most everyone with an income have a credit card? Difficult to rent a car, buy an airline ticket, and perform many other quotidian events without one.

To the OP, if you have an American Express account you will find it easy to transfer to the US. You can do it all by phone, and a new card will appear in the mail. Once, that is, you can establish that you have a proper address.


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Bellthorpe


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by 'one of the big companies'?
> 
> If you start by opening an account with a bank, they would typically issue you, in the absence of a credit history, with a debit card. Then a credit card with a low limit. Then they might raise the limit from time to time as required.
> 
> ...


A debit card does not impact credit history.

If OP gets a credit card or has to resort to a secured credit card only her banker can determine.

A number of large credit card companies offer nice perks. But they hardly ever accept applications without existing credit history.

Personally I found American Excuse as Aka American Express not to be user friendly. Too few locations honor it.

You would be surprised about how many people do not have credit cards. I have never rented a vehicle nor purchased a commercial flight ticket. Just the opposit - sometimes cash has an impact on purchases.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I know I seem pedantic, but again I'm confused by the reference to large companies. If you mean Visa and MasterCard, for example, they neither issue credit cards nor offer perks. If you mean a Citibank, for example, well that's a bank.

I think we're on the same page, just trying to clarify.


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

On reflection, perhaps I'll just hang on to my UK credit card for the time being and build up a credit history in other ways. 
Thank you all for your help...


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

caroleinsarasota said:


> On reflection, perhaps I'll just hang on to my UK credit card for the time being and build up a credit history in other ways.
> Thank you all for your help...


When I was just out of my teens (too, too long ago), the common thing to do was to start with a store credit card (most of us used Sears). They were easy to get and allowed you to build up a credit rating without doing much - just make one or two small purchases each month and pay the bill in full immediately upon arrival in the mail.

Six months later and, voilà, you were good to go to apply for your first MasterCard or Visa. 

Of course, so much has changed these past several years, I don't know if this would still work.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

caroleinsarasota said:


> On reflection, perhaps I'll just hang on to my UK credit card for the time being and build up a credit history in other ways.
> Thank you all for your help...


By whom is it issued? If it's with a large bank with a US presence, such as Barclay or HSBC, your job will be easier.

By all means keep a UK card going. Exchange losses notwithstanding, is useful for emergencies. But the discussion above should not scare you off walking into good local bank(s) and enquiring. They speak the same language (more or less) and a 'no' does no harm. You'll need a check (cheque) / savings account in any case.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A lot of people say, "But I need a credit card to rent a car." Yes, but (1) a U.K. credit card you already have works fine for reserving and picking up the car; (2) you don't have to pay for your rental car with a credit card. When you return the car, just settle the whole bill with your U.S. debit card (which presumably offers a much lower transaction cost on U.S. dollar expenses) if you don't have a U.S. credit card. The car rental agencies have no problem with that.

Yes, as the original poster mentioned you can build a credit history in many ways. A credit card is only one way.

So...it's not an urgency to get one, really. Tens of millions of U.S. residents don't have credit cards.


----------



## mickthedig (Feb 22, 2010)

I moved over 4 years ago. To get a credit card I just went to my local US bank PNC. I gave them $500 they gave me a credit card. After 6 months of using the card but paying it off each month to build up my credit history. They gave me a full credit card with $1500 limit. And gave me back my $500. My wife and I both kept our uk accounts Nat west and Citibank uk just changed the address to our us one. The Citibank one is good because I can transfer money to the uk, my children are in the uk so having uk account makes Christmas easy.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

are you becoming a permanent resident or just snow birding for 6 months a year


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you mickthedig! That's very helpful...


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

Davis1 I'm afraid I will only be snow birding for 6 months initially, unless I can sort out a business that will get me the required visa. I'll get there first and then look into it


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Then you will not get a SSN or a credit card 
and a D/L will be a problem ... 

car insurance will be very high ... 

hopefully you already have a B-2 they are difficult to get
for working age people in London


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes I only got it in January though, and very easily if I'm honest. I'll stick with my UK credit card then for now...insurance I'll just have to live with. Thank you for the info


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Of course check to see which U.K. debit and credit cards offer the best deals when spending in U.S. dollars.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

caroleinsarasota said:


> Davis1 I'm afraid I will only be snow birding for 6 months initially, unless I can sort out a business that will get me the required visa. I'll get there first and then look into it


That changes everything from credit card to vehicle.


----------

